# I'm corrresponding with a filipina from Bulacan



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Travel Costs*



thailen said:


> She tells me the van that makes regular trips to Manila(where I stay) cost 2500 pesos. Is that true? Is there a cheaper way to get to and from Manila from Bulacan and how long is the trip?


*Hi and welcome,

Yea that is about the right price from there for round trip but not one way. Better or less expensive way would be by bus to Manila and then a taxi to your location. Bus or van to Manila would be about two hours.
My guess is that the van owner might be a family member or close friend. She may be more comfortable being with someone she knows or does not want to hassle the bus or both..

Gene
*


----------



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

How much would a bus cost one way to, say, Cubao, from Malalos City? Approximately? Does Victory Liner or Rabbit make that trip? I can check their web sites , of curse...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I'm not real sure but both bus lines should make that run as well as others. One way fare should be well under P300...
For the difference in comfort and especially safety, the van would be better in my opinion.


----------



## thailen (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm sure the van is more comfortable, but the trikp can't be much longer than an hour, right? And every bus I've been on, riding to and from Angeles and Manila, is air-conditioned and that trip is 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours...and the cost is 130 pesos, no matter where in Manila the bus goes...


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*The Bus*



thailen said:


> I'm sure the van is more comfortable, but the trikp can't be much longer than an hour, right? And every bus I've been on, riding to and from Angeles and Manila, is air-conditioned and that trip is 1 1/2 hours to 2 hours...and the cost is 130 pesos, no matter where in Manila the bus goes...


A bus from Angeles to Manila (Ermita) by the US embassy is a two hour trip under the best of conditions. Public bus would take longer due to stops and routing etc.
Time from Bulacan would be about the same depending origin town or city. 
There are many different buses making this trip and some (many) are not aircon. Depends if the passenger wants to pay more for the aircon bus.
I have made the trip many times from Angeles (on Fly D' Bus) and never would I consider taking a public bus to do the same thing...


----------



## Glen48 (Jul 6, 2012)

Baliwag bus's, Golden Bee, and several others run to Malolos( Plaridel) to manila takes about 3/4 hr cost about 300P return, go to Cubao to find a bus.


----------



## spunge (Feb 12, 2012)

The bus is P130 (P65 per direction) as stated from MNL to Malolos with about the same for the van (forgot the actual cost as my gf paid). 1.5-2 hrs is about right unless holiday or something which causes traffic to be worse.


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

spunge said:


> The bus is P130 (P65 per direction) as stated from MNL to Malolos with about the same for the van (forgot the actual cost as my gf paid). 1.5-2 hrs is about right unless holiday or something which causes traffic to be worse.


That sounds much more likely than 2500 pesos. I can hire a van with driver for a day for 2500 pesos. (Not including fuel.)

Richard


----------



## richardsinger (Oct 30, 2012)

imnaruto said:


> cant advertise but, if talking about hiring a van for P2500 is indeed cheap. normal hire cars charge 3500 to 4500 to as far as subic, inclusive toll fees and fuel.
> 
> commuting should definitely be cheaper. i used buses to on my trips to bulacan, dau and subic. i find it more relaxing and cheaper. toll fees alone are much to high.
> 
> the prices given for bus fare are ok.


It's very common for van hire fees to EXCLUDE diesel and toll fees. Best to check what you are getting for the money.

Richard


----------

